# greenhouse seed review



## pharlow (Mar 8, 2009)

has anyone ever used them?
if so what strain?
germination rate?
hermie rate if fem seeds?


----------



## pharlow (Mar 8, 2009)

could you please let me know what your problem is


----------



## Brick Top (Mar 8, 2009)

pharlow said:


> has anyone ever used them?
> if so what strain?
> germination rate?
> hermie rate if fem seeds?


 
Often times germination rates and hermi rates are highly dependant on each individual set of conditions the beans are germed/grown in and not something that can be predicted in regards to any breeder&#8217;s beans. 

You may try to pop a pack of 5 beans and only get 3 to crack and five other people may each try to pop packs of 10 beans and in each case get 10 out of 10 to crack. You may grow a pack of 5 feminized beans and get 2 hermis and 5 other people may each grow 10 feminized beans and not have a single hermi among them. 

There are no statistics kept, it is mostly the luck of the draw with a dash of skill on top for good measure.


----------



## gloomysmokes707 (Mar 4, 2010)

anyone defending greenhouse seeds must be safe crackers when it comes to sprouting seeds because ive made three orders from seed banks and got about 3 or 4 different strains on each go and let me say every other came up nicely but greenhouse seeds on the other hand never even cracked their own shell. how could you have anything to say about their genetics unless you could even sprout one of their wack ass seeds. its pretty funny because i heard people talking shit on marijuana-seeds.nl when they came through with all perfect healthy dank as fuck plants. but i would if you are on a budget just go with mandala seeds they are the shit for the price. Go with satori,hashberry, or mandala 1.


----------



## clasonde (Mar 4, 2010)

i love mandala strains; great genetics. but about germination rates with greenhouse, ive had 100% success. i place em in a 16oz solo cup with pro-mix, some water, and saran wrap on top. seeds are above surface within 24-48 hours.


----------



## gloomysmokes707 (Mar 4, 2010)

i guess thats where i went wrong seran wrap lol... i never had to use that shit with any other seed though ... all im saying.


----------



## Ben Danklin (Mar 4, 2010)

Well I personally have no problems with greenhouse and I don't understand why people think that all seeds should always grow. If this was the case they wouldn't even have germination rates it would just be assumed they would grow. There is no way for greenhouse or any other big seed bank to guarantee 100% germ rates. That being said, I have never had any greenhouse seeds or any of the actual strains I bought from a seedbank not germinate, haha that means 18 seeds germinated no problem. And I didn't do anything special just planted in soil and watered. Don't be so quick to judge a strain just because someone else couldn't germinate them or because someone had a bad batch of seeds.


----------



## gloomysmokes707 (Mar 4, 2010)

sprouted over 30 seeds at once ... all sprouted but the two strains from greenhouse the church and cheese... they were all in the same soil same amount of water same light... i guess i dont know how to sprout greenhouse seeds. I never had any problems with any other strain or seeds ever until now unless they were from old stock which i knew because i had stored them for several years... this is around my 7th year. soooo buyer beware... you may get lucky with greenhouse you may not... i guess thats a risk you will have to take.


----------



## MinorThreat (Mar 4, 2010)

ive only got there freebies dying to try them out tho for sure! if they dont crack EH' they were for free anyways


----------



## GeeTee (Mar 4, 2010)

smutpeddler said:


> you are a helpless fucking bastard.
> 
> thats right, you already knew that.


LOL^. but anyways i grow church and slh and they are both awesom i dont have anything negative wit GH and will continue to use them both feminized and no herms


----------



## gloomysmokes707 (Mar 4, 2010)

hit or miss


----------



## dangledo (Mar 4, 2010)

Check out my albums. Widow and rhino, both from ghs. a few years with these strains, all from seed. 100% germ, and one herm( i induced). out of around 60 femmed beans from them over 3+ years, through seed boutique. I can usually guess my harvest weight to the oz with these guys now. Very similar phenos for me everytime. you can basically count on an oz every week of veg.


----------



## Da Kine 420 (Mar 4, 2010)

I have the Super Lemon Haze. the two time defending Cannabis Cup winner. It smells, tastes and feels great. It just take about 6 weeks for flower.


----------



## Da Kine 420 (Mar 4, 2010)

MinorThreat said:


> ive only got there freebies dying to try them out tho for sure! if they dont crack EH' they were for free anyways


I would clone that SLH for sure.


----------



## waz666 (Mar 4, 2010)

I'm grown 3 different greenhouse strains with 100% germination using the paper towel method. With any seed order a # of things can go wrong before they even get to your door (too hot, cold, crushed etc..) In my opinion you could do alot worse than green house, good luck on your grows!


----------



## Fditty00 (Mar 4, 2010)

4-11 GHS Kings Kush germed, 1-4 sprouted! Ive done seeds from everywhere, these were the worst... Save ur $$ get the freebies. Those dont work either. If they wwnt buisness, id figure they would 'give' good seeds out, NOPE!


----------



## ink the world (Mar 4, 2010)

Got 3/10 germination rate w/ GHSC The Church. I got from 75%-100% on the seeds I got from other breeders. I wont buy GHSC gear again


----------



## dangledo (Mar 5, 2010)

Its not the seeds, it the operator. jk

anyone else heard of customs sending mail through xrays of sort, that make them not viable. wish I could remember where I read that...


----------



## bugonawire22 (Mar 10, 2010)

dangledo said:


> Its not the seeds, it the operator. jk
> 
> anyone else heard of customs sending mail through xrays of sort, that make them not viable. wish I could remember where I read that...



but if customs did that and it effected the seeds, everyone (at least in the US) would be getting bunk irradiated seeds. doesnt seems likely to me.


----------



## dangledo (Mar 10, 2010)

bugonawire22 said:


> but if customs did that and it effected the seeds, everyone (at least in the US) would be getting bunk irradiated seeds. doesnt seems likely to me.



Although we have custom check points all through out the states. I thought the same thing. I was just giving hope to the people who cant germinate seeds. lol


----------



## horribleherk (Mar 10, 2010)

i have 10 slh seeds from world wide & i only need 1 to sprout then ill clone you can ask 10 people the same question & odds are you will get 10 different answers . ill post my results soon as i know something


----------



## ultimate buds (Mar 10, 2010)

i recently bought 5 big bud cheese seeds from greenhouse and also got a free lemon skunk the skunk was the only seed to germ but greenhouse do guarentee germination so keep all seeds packets and receipts and send them back for a replacement
(i only returnd them yesterday so havent had any replacements yet)


----------



## dangledo (Mar 10, 2010)

ultimate buds said:


> i recently bought 5 big bud cheese seeds from greenhouse and also got a free lemon skunk the skunk was the only seed to germ but greenhouse do guarentee germination so keep all seeds packets and receipts and send them back for a replacement
> (i only returnd them yesterday so havent had any replacements yet)



bigbud cheese?


----------



## onebyte (Mar 10, 2010)

i have grown "arjan haze 3" and am in the prosess of growing "super lemon Haze" - no hermies, no males, very good quality, and very good harvest. Germination 8/10.


----------



## Immature587 (Mar 10, 2010)

enough of a hit and miss to make me go with sensi


----------



## Mikey Hustle (Mar 10, 2010)

Da Kine 420 said:


> I have the Super Lemon Haze. the two time defending Cannabis Cup winner. It smells, tastes and feels great. It just take about 6 weeks for flower.



6 weeks? Are you serious? And if so... Hows the yield?


----------



## ultimate buds (Mar 11, 2010)

DANGLEDO
its cheese on the g,h,s,c package but it was sold as big buddha cheese by www.herbiesheadshop.co.uk so im not 100% sure its big bud 
hope that helps


----------



## ultimate buds (Mar 22, 2010)

just a quick update herbies headshop will not reply to my emails about shite germination and also sold me big buddha cheese that was just cheese (confirmd by greenhouse seed co) and after 13 days i still havent received a replacement from greenhouse seeds 
try out www.skunkmasters.com and get 20 free seeds with "every" order (no minimum spend)


----------



## smppro (Mar 22, 2010)

I have only ever tried 1 seed at a time from ghs and i have tried ever strain ive attempted.

lemon skunk, trainwreck, cheese, slh, church, kings kush, bubba kush

Give me 1 seed from ghs and ill be growing that strain, i dont understand the germ problems people have. I just put my seeds in the soil, the other stuff isnt necessary.


----------



## perkie (Mar 22, 2010)

hello peeps any 1 grown the gh church. im growing this year outdoors on my first grow and just wondering what your ph was during vegging & flowing and can i handle high nutes?


----------



## ultimate buds (Apr 1, 2010)

just an update i returnd my seeds to greenhouse seed co that i bought through herbies headshop a sent the seeds back on the 9/3/10 an got an email this morning saying they have just received them that was in reply to 9 emails iv sent them and they want me to beleive its taken over 3 weeks for my post too arrive now there saying theyll get back to me in a week or so when theyve checkd out the seeds i returnd what a fukin joke and iv still had no reply from herbies headshop as to the seeds just being cheese and not big bud cheese but il email herbie again later just too make it up too 15 emails iv sent him lol
the best reveiws iv heard anywhere are speedyseedz he,s on the forum and seems mega helpfull so thats where im going next


----------



## ultimate buds (Apr 15, 2010)

hooray 
at last iv received a replacement from greenhouse nl; wot wankers, i returnd the cheese seeds 09/03/10 they were sent recorded an i finally got the replacement today 15/04/10 no appology, no nothin, except for a 5 pack of fem cheese with 3 squashd seeds - "FUCK THE GREENHOUES SEED CO"


----------



## pimpin paulie (May 15, 2010)

that sucks dude but ive had good luck with ghs white widow kings kush and bubba kush.all beans popped


----------



## bigv1976 (Jul 14, 2010)

14/15 with GHS.


----------



## F. Dupp (Jul 14, 2010)

9/10 with GHS.


----------



## mike357 (Jul 16, 2010)

5/5 with ghs


----------



## BigBudE (Jul 19, 2010)

4/4 with GHS


----------



## Total Head (Jul 20, 2010)

i'm probably not super qualified to answer this as i only got their seeds once. a 5 pack of slh fem. 4 germed, 3 grew. didn't branch worth shit but the smoke was real nice.


----------



## L420K (Jul 20, 2010)

Got my Bubba Kush from Green House, germed and sprouted really fast.


----------



## titan95 (Jul 20, 2010)

alaskam ice from green house has been very good to me never a real complaint


----------



## smokeymcpotz (Jul 20, 2010)

i grew the a.m.s. from green house and threw that shit i the trash... first and last time ive tried there seeds. never had that prob again.


----------



## F. Dupp (Jul 25, 2010)

I would like to add that, although 5/5 GHS seeds germinated for me, 4 of them were feminised The Church seeds. Yesterday morning I walked into my garden to inspect the plants and found that one of them, put into flower 10 days ago, is in fact a male. Not a hermie, but a MALE.
I understand that with female seeds you are not guaranteed to get actual female plants. But this still pisses me off. I grow in an aeroponic system, and this son of a bitch was very hard to remove as its roots had grown together with the roots of the other plants.
This is my first experience with a fem seed turning out to be male. Fuck you for that Arjan.

P.S. Compared to the other strains I am growing The Church looks like shit. I read good things about it so I gave it a shot. I would not recommend it.


----------



## bigv1976 (Sep 11, 2010)

I love GHS. I have read some bad things about them but I have grown Big Bang, Trainwreck, WW and WR with all but 1 seed germing and never a hermie.


----------



## dangledo (Sep 11, 2010)

whelp, i have had great luck with ghs ww in the past, and would have sworn by their ww. that was when me and a buddy bought 100 fem ww about 5+ years ago. I bought a 5 pack around a year ago, and the plants were nothing like the ones ive grown through out the years. They really have been slacking on their old school bread and butter. The w rhino was good smoke, a real couch lock bed time smoke though. Real deal insomniac meds. so i now poop on GHS ww.


----------



## tingpoon (Sep 11, 2010)

their white widow is alright but if i had a choice i'd prob grow out their white rhino or church strains.




for a white widow strain, i'd rather grow out the black widow from mr nice.


----------



## bigv1976 (Sep 11, 2010)

I currently have White Widow and White Rhino going but my next grow is going to be a scrog with Trainwreck, Bubba Kush and El Nino.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 11, 2010)

I never had a problem with greenhouse seeds.I grew out arjans haze,super lemon haze, hawaiian snow and i got some bubba kush seeds that i will be growing soon.


----------



## bigv1976 (Sep 11, 2010)

Yeah I cant wait to see the BK in action.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 11, 2010)

I heard alot of good things the only bad thing i heard was it is not the real bubba kush.As long as it is good bud ill be happy.


----------



## bigv1976 (Sep 11, 2010)

Actually it is the original. In there video description they mention that there breeding stock is from an original clone given to them. I cant remember who the got it from. I wanna say Big Buddah or Dutch Passion.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 11, 2010)

I dont know about that because im sure they would have said its pre 98 bubba kush.Besides they describe it as bubblegumxkush and from what i hear its crossed with master kushx bubblegum and hindu or paki kush.


----------



## bigv1976 (Sep 11, 2010)

Ok just tellin ya what I know.


----------



## goonies (Apr 20, 2012)

had super bud herm but plant looked sweet bud sucked Kalashnikova hermed real sweet plant bud was good then exodus cheese turned out good grem rate was 100%


----------



## 716NorthernLights (Jul 14, 2012)

dangledo said:


> Although we have custom check points all through out the states. I thought the same thing. I was just giving hope to the people who cant germinate seeds. lol


It gave me some hope LOL


----------



## teoborg (Jul 17, 2012)

I have repeatedly grown from GreenHouse : Super Lemon Haze, Cheese, Exodus cheese, Super Silver Haze and Green-o-matic = most shitty crap you can ever imagine. I had 100's of of really wacky phenos the one worse than the the other. 
I strongly believe that GHseeds is a company only for tourists...or for those who want to buy some fancy hat or T-shirt..


----------



## BeaverHuntr (Jul 17, 2012)

I grew out super lemon haze back in 2009 I believe. I got phenos one was a fatter with idica dominant leaves and the other straight looked like a pure sativa but the plants yielded me about 5 oz each great smoke so I cant knock Green House because they got Super Lemon Haze right


----------



## cannabutt (Jul 17, 2012)

I'm Tempted to get the first ghs cheese I bought seeds off and try and find a pheno I lost! the beans don't clone well IMO

Having said that I finished some real nice cheese


----------



## kneecapman (Dec 28, 2012)

F. Dupp said:


> P.S. Compared to the other strains I am growing The Church looks like shit. I read good things about it so I gave it a shot. I would not recommend it.



I just have to say that The Church is one of my favorite strains of all time. Growing it is a snap, smoking it is a pleasure. the yields are HUGE and STICKY. Trimming is a snap... cooler temps bring out some colors, ranging from blues to pinks. What more can I say, it blows you away my friends at Iron Labs in Michigan avg test for Church is 15% THC 20 % high... I seen better results too. Sorry about your male in a feminized pack though, that is whack. 

I give Greenhouse Seeds a Two Thumbs Up overall. They are doing great things. I hear a lot of people smearing them all over the internet, but when it comes down to it, they have been running a legitimate operation for over 20 years, and that alone is proof that they know what time it is. They travel the world bringing back genetics for the further development of cannabis. Some have said that they are pushing original land race strains out of old world places by spreading their feminized seeds to the poor farmers in these areas. These farmers find the strains to be more marketable, then the cross breeding happens. I'm sure these old world old school old fools know how to safeguard strains that need to be safeguarded. The bottom line is, they didn't invent Train Wreck or Chemdog but they have feminized seeds available of those strains. Chemdog the real person doesn't have the facilitation to produce them on a large enough scale to satisfy worldwide demand, so what can you do about that? 

I have been growing Greenhouse Seed strains my whole life (25 years of growing, mostly from GHS). There was a time when you had to fill out a checkbox form from a Sensimilla Tips magazine page and send it in to the UK to a middleman who would buy the seeds and send them to another middleman. It took weeks, sometimes months to get your seeds if they even came. Even in those dark days, I will testify that all the GHS strains I counted on were consistent. I first started trusting feminized seeds about 2006... and I never had any problems with germination or any overly abundant amounts of nutsacks with GHS. So I don't know about those ..

Can't wait to get my greedy paws on some of that FlowerBomb Kush...

Peace out....


----------



## gagekko (Dec 28, 2012)

I dropped 3 Greenhouse Lemon Skunk seeds, all 3 were good and in the process I found one really nice keeper. I'm afraid that's my only experience with Greenhouse but 1 out of 3 a keeper is pretty good for me. Hearing all this negativity and hating of Greenhouse makes me feel like I won the lottery


----------



## kneecapman (Jan 10, 2013)

My Lemon Skunk was slow out of the gate, and it had some strange deformities on a couple of leaves - but not all of them. Here is the strangest looking one. 


Never seen anything like that... here is a pic of that plant 2 months old...


----------



## lBiG lBeAR (Jan 10, 2013)

I agree, but I thought their original cheese was great. better than the exodus cut


----------



## Omgwtfbbq Indicaman (Jan 10, 2013)

Greenhouse is almost exclusively renown for being the worst breeders aroud, they buy their cup wins, they dont earn them.


----------



## Omgwtfbbq Indicaman (Jan 10, 2013)

BeaverHuntr said:


> I grew out super lemon haze back in 2009 I believe. I got phenos one was a fatter with idica dominant leaves and the other straight looked like a pure sativa but the plants yielded me about 5 oz each great smoke so I cant knock Green House because they got Super Lemon Haze right


In high school i once answered every question with "c" on a scantron. I got a few things right, still earned myself a failing grade, greenhouse is eerily similar.


----------



## Jogro (Jan 11, 2013)

Omgwtfbbq Indicaman said:


> Greenhouse is almost exclusively renown for being the worst breeders aroud, they buy their cup wins, they dont earn them.


Well, I'm no fan of Greenhouse (and in fact I won't buy their ceeds at all), but I think this is a bit of an exaggeration. I think there probably are worse breeders out there, for one thing. 

To me Greenhouse is more like the "McDonalds" of ceeds in the sense that they're the largest seller by volume irrespective of quality ("over ten billion served"). Although at least some of their genetics are questionable, and a portion undoubtedly mediocre, I'm sure out of their 20+ lines at least some of them are good. I realize this is damning by faint praise, but you probably could do worse. 

Danny Danko of High Times magazine recently made a point of saying that Greenhouse has gotten a lot of flack over the particular issue of cup cheating (and it most certainly IS true that this particular house has been guilty of bribery in the past, effectively buying cups), but their last High Times Cannabis cup win was in blinded judging, so it must have meant something. 

Without parsing his statement too much (ie was it REALLY blinded?, etc), in general I think its a bad idea to attribute too much meaning to contest wins. 

Even stipulating legitimate judging, the criteria the judges use to pick winners probably aren't the same as what you should be using to grow strains at home. Specifically, the judges are only judging BUDS, they are NOT judging STRAINS, and this distinction is absolutely critical. 

Specifically the judge are only looking at appearance, scent, flavor, potency, and high quality. They *can't* judge how hard it is to grow a strain, how hermie-prone it might be, how pest resistant, how stable/unstable the genetics, nor how good/bad yield is, and all these things matter a great deal to growers. 

If you can only expect to see the cup entrant pheno in 1 out of 4 plants from a pack (or fewer. . .or NEVER), that's a big issue for growers that the judges will never be aware of. Likewise, if a particular "haze" is hermie prone, low yielding, and takes 18 weeks to finish, most growers aren't going to want to grow that in their homes, regardless of how good the buds turn out to be. If a particular plant is highly susceptible to bud rot or mites, etc, again, this is something of great interest to individual growers that isn't going to be reflected in a contest win (or loss). 

Another issue unique to judging is that with 20+ entered strains to test in a relatively short time, the judges can't possibly really smoke and test all of them. Their first step is typically just to narrow the selection down by pure visual "bag appeal". This means that anything that wasn't trimmed right, cured right, or even just a strain that looks a bit "leafy" by nature might not stand a chance of winning, even if its great. Take the same 20 strains, and have them grown by different growers, trimmed and cured differently, and the outcome may well be different. 

Almost by definition, judges are hardcore smokers, who've tried a lot of buds and probably smoke frequently. So they may have a sort of "critic bias", in that what appeals to them may not have the same appeal to the ordinary smoker. They're looking for something "different", even if most smokers may not be. 

As another issue, I don't think High Times has ever actually publicized its cup entry criteria. Its certainly NOT "open entry", and I suspect its "invitation only" for their advertisers, which, assuming its true, presents its own set of issues. Of course, just because a given breeder's plant "A" wins a contest, that doesn't necessarily mean that their lines "B", "C", "D" and "E" are equally noteworthy. 

The point is, the various cups are mostly intended to serve as publicity forums for their sponsors and their entrants. In that regard, they work extremely well. Even if the cups legitimately do select the best BUDS from a given set of entrants, that doesn't mean that the winning entrants are necessarily good choices for any individual grower. More simply, its a bad idea to pick a strain JUST because it won a cup, and by extension its a bad idea to choose a particular breeder just because they have won one (or more) cups. 

That Greenhouse has won fifty-gazillion cups tells me mostly that they have figured out how to win cups. Whether or not being the most successful at what might be termed cup "gamesmanship" is the same thing as having "earned" the cups is debatable, but I don't think it tells me much at all about whether I do. . .or don't. . .want to grow their strains.


----------



## x iGrow x (Jan 11, 2013)

I've grown K-Train.. Which was garbage there was no uniformity in the strain.. I had four plants some grew to be 6' outdoors others were only 4' some were only 3'.. And the smoke wasn't very good either.. Im growing Great White Shark and Chemdog ATM.. Great white is killing it, and are alot more uniform.. And I put one out last year with the K-Train.. And it did better than them with less time.. My Chemdog are just seedlings so im not too sure about them yet


----------



## hotrodharley (Jan 15, 2013)

mungruez said:


> Hey mr ganja would you believe those fockers at greenhouse lied about refunding my money! When i showed them how none of their seeds grew the sent me an email saying i would be refunded in 7 days and never got the refund. They blocked my ip adress and now i cant even view their webpage from my home computer so i have to go to another computer with a different ip adress to view the website! I honestly wish they would all drop dead at greenhouse seed company! I am fed up of this torture just to get some seeds! Those fockes only rich because weed is illegal and they will pay to keep weed illegal so they can get rich off people like all those at rollitup, grassity. And thcfarmer, growers! I hope nd pray that i will get strains that can make good quality indica seeds over and over preserving a strain so growers dont have to buy seeds all the time! We need regular seeds to do this of course not feminised which is all you will get for some strains now because they dont want you be able to preserve that strain on you own! Its a conspiracy to keep weed illegal and keep high times wealthy! Even cervantes wants you to use expensive equipment when any fool can grow better weed with lees expensive equipment! Fock grenhose seeds those mothers fockers deserve to be tortured to death!


Download Cocoon. Use as a proxy. It uses a different IP address each query. Free and safe.


----------



## zaakir (Jan 15, 2013)

hotrodharley said:


> Download Cocoon. Use as a proxy. It uses a different IP address each query. Free and safe.


yeah well i kew about those ip rograms out there but i never taught i would have to use them for this reason. I like roll it up allot, (as they gave me a discount at attitude seed bank) but they banned me after I gave greenhouse the worst review I have seen ever given by a reviewer. As the lord is above I shall post the pics of the proof of greenhouse robery and lies. Roll it up admin cant do shit about that cause ill just sign up for another email adress and re-regester with a different user name, mungruez, zaakir , munzaak, whatever once it goes on and on untill I get the proof up, these forums get paid to delete reviews like this and thats why there are soo many deleted reviews on this site on this thread! Please reply to this so it will appear in a bubble and that way they cant remove it soo easily!

i am moving on now tough thank god i got some biodesel atoflower and some afghani from KC brains now so I can grow my medicine and FUCK GREENHOUSE FOR GETTING RICH OF SELING SHIT! I NEVER SEE SEEDS TAKE DAY TO GROW A PLUMULE AND THEN DIE WITH THE PLUMULE! AND WHAT ANGERS ME SOO MUCH IS ALL THE CANABIS CUPS THEY WON AND ALL OVER THE WORLD THEY GO IN SEARCH OF STRAINS AND THIS IS THE SHIT I GET WHN I SPEND 50 EUROS? WHO IN THEIR RIGHT MIND WONT FEEL TO RING THEIR NECKS?
ANYONE WHO HAS SENSE WOULD KNOW GREENHOUSE SEEDS ARE SHIT!
I AM ALMOST SURE I WILL GET THE NEW SEEDS I GOT FROM ADVANCED AND KC BRAINS TO GROW!!!!
I WILL POST THE PICTURES SOON! FUCK GREENHOUSE SEED COMPANY FOREVER MORE!!!!


----------



## zaakir (Jan 17, 2013)

fuck greenhouse seed co and fuck strain hunters they are a hoax! I purchased KALASHNIKOVA from them and none of the seeds grew, not fucking one and now I feel to ring someone`s neck at greenhouse and I will if those strain bullers ever come to my country again! below is my invoice:

ProductQuantityUnit priceSubtotalKalashnikova (Feminised)*Options:* Pack of: 10 Seeds (+18.00)
Code: KALAS
130.00*30.00* 


*Subtotal:* 30.00*Taxes:*  VAT21 21% included: 1.30VAT6 6% included: 1.70*Shipping cost:* 7.50[HR][/HR] Total cost: *37.50








these mother fockers charged me so much and none of these mother fucking shit seeds germinated! I have never seen seeds take days to sprout a plumule and then die with that plumule sticking out and never germinating cotlyedons! GREENHOUSE SEEDS COMPANY SUCKS REAL BAD! I DONT GIVE A FOCK ABOUT ANYONE ELSE I TRIED THEM FOR MYSELF AND GOT COCK SHOVED IN ASS!*


----------



## zaakir (Jan 17, 2013)

YES I HAVE USED THEIR KALASHNIKOVA SEEDS AND THEY ARE THE WORST FUCKING THING I EVER SPENT EUROS ON IN MY LIFE!!!
FOCK GREENHOUSE SEED CO AND FUCK STRAIN BULLERS I WISH THEY WOULD DROP DEAD!
I HATE THEM SO MUCH FOR RIPPING ME OFF!
FUCK GREENHOUSE SEED COMAPNY nd if you like them fuck you to!! i dont give a fuck they ripped me off so how could anyone like that or them fuck them!


----------



## bigv1976 (Jan 17, 2013)

zaakir said:


> YES I HAVE USED THEIR KALASHNIKOVA SEEDS AND THEY ARE THE WORST FUCKING THING I EVER SPENT EUROS ON IN MY LIFE!!!
> FOCK GREENHOUSE SEED CO AND FUCK STRAIN BULLERS I WISH THEY WOULD DROP DEAD!
> I HATE THEM SO MUCH FOR RIPPING ME OFF!
> FUCK GREENHOUSE SEED COMAPNY nd if you like them fuck you to!! i dont give a fuck they ripped me off so how could anyone like that or them fuck them!


You just ooze inteligence geek.


----------



## kindnug (Jan 18, 2013)

Just because a seed germinates doesn't mean its going to be good smoke in the end
I could give a shit less if half the seeds don't germinate if even one of them ends up being killer
I've ordered more than a few10packs of GH seeds before realizing there is much much better and very few worse.


----------



## kindnug (Jan 18, 2013)

Cheaper seeds usually means you need more ceeds to find the keeper>
If your going to order GHS I recommend SLH:

The only 10pack of GHS that gave me a keeper (only 6 germed out of 10 though). Flowering times for the 6 were all over the place from 8-12 weeks with the keeper being 10 weeks.


----------



## kindnug (Jan 18, 2013)

G13labs has top notch genes with better germ rates and more keepers per pack than GHS(from my experience)
Never had to buy more than one 5pack of their strains to find a killer keeper!


----------



## HeartlandHank (Jan 30, 2013)

kindnug said:


> Cheaper seeds usually means you need more ceeds to find the keeper>


Cheaper seeds often means you bought seeds from the breeder, rather than from a distributor who bought them from the breeder.

Sannies, Beanho, Nirvana... They can charge half as much and make the same profit because there is no middle man.


----------



## bigv1976 (Feb 28, 2013)

HeartlandHank said:


> Cheaper seeds often means you bought seeds from the breeder, rather than from a distributor who bought them from the breeder.
> 
> Sannies, Beanho, Nirvana... They can charge half as much and make the same profit because there is no middle man.


I dont think you did your research before posting this. Attitude is within a dollar or two as the breeders own sites on most strains and in most cases they are actually cheaper once you get the 10% discount they offer. I have seen a huge decline in quality of seeds coming from GHS in the last year and I would like to recant all the good opinions I have posted in this thread. I will never buy GHS again. The last 3 packs I have grown have been over rated hemp.


----------



## hsfkush (Feb 28, 2013)

bigv1976 said:


> I dont think you did your research before posting this. Attitude is within a dollar or two as the breeders own sites on most strains and in most cases they are actually cheaper once you get the 10% discount they offer. I have seen a huge decline in quality of seeds coming from GHS in the last year and I would like to recant all the good opinions I have posted in this thread. I will never buy GHS again. *The last 3 packs I have grown have been over rated hemp*.


I've not grown any GHS products myself, but I know people who have. Here is what they had to say about the grow and smoke.

Bubba Kush: Literally as you described, an over rated pack of hemp seeds. It was bushy and grew alright, but had no end product... He flowered for 10 weeks(using a microscope to check trichs @50/50), hung up to dry for a week, then jarred up and burped once a day for 1 week and then burped once a week for the remaining 5 weeks that he cured for.
The smoke was rubbish, We smoked well over a quarter in 1 night and still didn't get high or stoned. We then wrack up some pre-98 Bubba(no idea on breeder) joints the next day, blaze for 2 hours and can't walk... Bit of a difference, eh?

Super Silver Haze: Didn't seem to have an end to the flowering process, so he chopped it after 15 weeks of flower and still had no amber trichs, it was 50/50 in terms of milky and clear trichs. The high was ok, but nothing to really write home about like it's been claimed by GHS.

Strawberry Haze: Meh... That's all I have to contribute in terms of that smoke.

I'm sure they do have some solid genetics somewhere, but my experiences with GHS have been pretty dribble really. I personally wouldn't buy them.


----------



## kushhound187 (Apr 8, 2013)

gloomysmokes707 said:


> anyone defending greenhouse seeds must be safe crackers when it comes to sprouting seeds because ive made three orders from seed banks and got about 3 or 4 different strains on each go and let me say every other came up nicely but greenhouse seeds on the other hand never even cracked their own shell. how could you have anything to say about their genetics unless you could even sprout one of their wack ass seeds. its pretty funny because i heard people talking shit on marijuana-seeds.nl when they came through with all perfect healthy dank as fuck plants. but i would if you are on a budget just go with mandala seeds they are the shit for the price. Go with satori,hashberry, or mandala 1.


it depends on your germ method. if you follow mandalas germ guide and grow guide for geenhouse seeds, you will have great results. but, i also got my greenhouse seeds in the city i live in, from a headshop with freshies, as they sell alot of packs. so far, my greenhouse superbuds are dank as hell, covered in chrystal, and have a super complex smell. im breeding them with mandala satori. I think they will produce some lovely offspring.


----------



## kushhound187 (Apr 9, 2013)

One other note. i have heard of germ problems from most major breeders. i usually dont trust the hype unless i hear way more bad than good. i see about 50% satisfaction with gh, so that dosent scare me. but i almost bought some barney, and would have regreted it. i think derry is on crack. utopia haze over slh. yah right. super lemon haze is a excellent smoke, and great to grow inside. ive never heard anything good about barneys. ive never heard anything good about them. one thing i will conceed to about the greenhouse is this. arjan takes himself way to seriously. hes a good breeder, produces some quality shit, and knows how to market his gear. but calling himself the king of cannabis is a disgrace. no one is that, and if there was a king, it would be dj short. hes been around forever, has some of the best known products with proven results. and his grow book is a must have for all. why spend 50 bucks on a 500 page waste of paper when he can make you a expert in a fifth of the pages.arjan talks alot of shit, but his gear is solid. at least as far as ive seen and ive bought as much seeds from him as i have mandala,and as long as you germ like they say in mandalas guide, you should have no problem. remember this, pro botanists and biolagists germ directly in soil. pre germ is risky. its all natural for me, and ive never had a seed not pop. as long s you get your seeds from a reliable distributor, who carries fresh stock you should have no problem, (asuming you know what you are doing and have a room with proper conditions. ive found tho, rockwool cubes, peat, paper towel and soaking to all contribute to problems, not sucsess. if you dont believe me, pop in soil next time. they will grow bigger, faster and healthier. but maybe thats only in my grow room. Btw, im buying more greenhouse afften i crop out. i like their shit. i had zero issues with them,( other than arjan claiming to be the king). but if thats what it takes for him to keep doing what hes doing, i dont give a shit. i havr bigger things to worry about. also, check out the thread on barney tangerine dream its hilarious. the guy decided to make derry look even worse, he either planted some wierd shit that looked kinda like weed to a novice, or he really got the wackest piece of shit ever. its entertaining tho, check it out for a laugh


----------



## *moonlight* (Jun 9, 2013)

I've grown Great white shark for years and just started some super bud. I've only had 1 GWS hermi. It was grown outside and I think it was because of the heavy hail storms that came through that year. The seeds always had good germination and the plants are always uniform. I can spot a green house seed CO. plant from a mile away because of the stability and how the water leafs are perfectly spaced. Great company and great strains. True strain hunters.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Jun 9, 2013)

kushhound187 said:


> it depends on your germ method. if you follow mandalas germ guide and *grow guide for geenhouse seeds*, you will have great results. but, i also got my greenhouse seeds in the city i live in, from a headshop with freshies, as they sell alot of packs. so far, my greenhouse superbuds are dank as hell, covered in chrystal, and have a super complex smell. im breeding them with mandala satori. I think they will produce some lovely offspring.


Do you have the link for this? Thanks.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jun 10, 2013)

Yeah i grew out the kilshnakova all seeds popped but was not at all impressed with the cured product tasted like shit to me, slh was a tastey plant but real airy, Greenhouse seeds has an awesome you tube site for their strains where they grow each one out, but so far i havent found any strain that i really like


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Dec 13, 2013)

I almost fell for a promo they are having at the tude. I almost got the same strain too Big.


----------



## greenthumbeire32 (Mar 14, 2014)

ive used greenhouse superlemonhaze, chemdog feminized n big bud and supercritical auto's. i've only had 1 seed not pop, i had one pack i bought in the dam, but didn't use them til a year later all 10 germinated! although i've only used 2 other seedbanks, Barneys and dutch passion


----------



## adamcarr1 (Mar 15, 2014)

I'm growing their Super Lemon Haze right now, it's pretty awesome. Heard few bad things about their other seeds tho...
hermies, seeds not popping.


----------



## greenthumbeire32 (Mar 19, 2014)

adamcarr1 said:


> I'm growing their Super Lemon Haze right now, it's pretty awesome. Heard few bad things about their other seeds tho...
> hermies, seeds not popping.


I've never had hermi's from them. only time i've ever got them was using dutch passion - orange bud, and that was my own fault for stressing them into the flowering stage. i've ordered GHS online, from a shop and also directly from amsterdam, when i was visting, i think there must be percentage of seed's that don't pop, but i reckon i've just been very lucky. A warning to anyone using GHS Chemdog, its genetics are supposed to 50% indica, 50% sativa. in the vege stage they display the indica trait and in the flowering stage a very dominant sativa! considering i had them in vege for 24 days and so far i'm on week 7 of flowering. There fuckin massive!! even with low stress techniques and bending!!


----------



## kindnug (Mar 19, 2014)

Any/Every breeder will produce seeds that germinate + grow.
I only care about the quality of the smoke(potency/flavor/smell) + stability(no hermi).

I've personally grown Chem d/ Chem 4 and that doesn't look anything like a real chemdawg plant.


----------



## NorthofEngland (Mar 19, 2014)

Da Kine 420 said:


> I have the Super Lemon Haze. the two time defending Cannabis Cup winner. It smells, tastes and feels great. It just take about 6 weeks for flower.


A genuine 6 week flower....?
I'm sceptical.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Mar 19, 2014)

bigworm6969 said:


> Yeah i grew out the kilshnakova all seeds popped but was not at all impressed with the cured product tasted like shit to me, slh was a tastey plant but real airy, Greenhouse seeds has an awesome you tube site for their strains where they grow each one out, but so far i havent found any strain that i really like


Imagine that. You don't like Greenhouse seeds and you're expressing your opinion ..... but god forbid someone says something negative about TGA and you and the rest of the slappies throw a fit. You threatened to "cut me open" for speaking negatively about TGA (I slept with a ping-pong paddle under my pillow for weeks after that).

Good stuff.


----------



## NorthofEngland (Mar 19, 2014)

bigworm6969 said:


> Yeah i grew out the kilshnakova all seeds popped but was not at all impressed with the cured product tasted like shit to me, slh was a tastey plant but real airy, Greenhouse seeds has an awesome you tube site for their strains where they grow each one out, but so far i havent found any strain that i really like


Green House Seeds seem too keen on spending big bucks on their marketing section.
Advertising WORKS but I'd rather hear about shit hot genetics from the people who's opinions I value,
than from a canny businessman's excellent self promotion.

I enjoy watching the GHS youtube vids
but I don't take them all that seriously.
The Strain Hunters films are entertaining 
but not particularly edifying.

And that Arjan character is easy to dislike.
(Which is un usual for a Dutchman -
they're a very likeable bunch).


----------



## NorthofEngland (Mar 19, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> Imagine that. You don't like Greenhouse seeds and you're expressing your opinion ..... but god forbid someone says something negative about TGA and you and the rest of the slappies throw a fit. You threatened to "cut me open" for speaking negatively about TGA (I slept with a ping-pong paddle under my pillow for weeks after that).
> 
> Good stuff.


It's no longer called a PING PONG PADDLE when you use it in bed.
It's called a Wankers Spanker.
They're very popular in the Wrexham area.


----------



## vapo82 (Mar 19, 2014)

The doctor germinated 22 of 30, Arjan´s Haze #3 only 2 of 5 ....


----------



## greenthumbeire32 (Apr 9, 2014)

kindnug said:


> Any/Every breeder will produce seeds that germinate + grow.
> I only care about the quality of the smoke(potency/flavor/smell) + stability(no hermi).
> 
> I've personally grown Chem d/ Chem 4 and that doesn't look anything like a real chemdawg plant.


there not my chemdog's old pic's of orange bud from years ago!


----------



## Shed&Breakfest (Dec 27, 2014)

adamcarr1 said:


> I'm growing their Super Lemon Haze right now, it's pretty awesome. Heard few bad things about their other seeds tho...
> hermies, seeds not popping.


how did it turn out?


----------

